# Solution to my problem?



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Ok guys so I live in UAE,Dubai and there are no dirt jumps here at all. So i've been trying to make some dirt jumps on a property in front of my house because no here cares as long as you don't bring in machinery and its near my house which i use as a water source. This was my fourth time rebuilding the same damn jump and it always gets to about waist height when someone comes along and wrecks it! IT IS SOOO DAMN FRUSTRATING :madman: There are literally chunks of the dj missing everytime! I have no idea who does it the only thing i know is that it is wrecked while im in school:madmax: . I really need a solution! what do you guys do to stop your jumps getting wrecked?! 
The only solution i could think of is building at a place bout 15 mins from my house that would be hidden away but the dirt here is so sandy it would be impossible to make jumps without a water source as there is no water source nearby.....
So anybody have any ideas because i would REALLY appreciate it.
thnx


----------



## Ayenn (Jul 25, 2010)

There really is no solution to your problem. People destroy other people's work. It is a sad aspect of human nature. This is why dirt jumps and pump tracks are either local municipally supported or protected constructions (parks) or are hidden away in secret places and way off the beaten path.

As far as the sand thing goes... there is no help for that. You simply live in the wrong part of the world to make dirt jumps out of local soil and I suspect the heavy clay type that is ideal is not something you have access to for a reasonable price. The advice there is to make your jumps out of other materials that are far more sturdy that granular sand. The first thing that comes to mind is wood but even that might be on the expensive side in Dubai. What other building materials do you have access to?


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

Thank you for your help ayenn i calmed down a bit and started thinking.

The sand issue isn't actually bad because if you water those jumps they stay rock hard but you just need a huge amount of water initially which makes building dj's impossible with people wrecking them.... so im thinking about other materials now.

I do have around 110 USD (400AED) saved up right now and from some online plans and local prices for lumber i estimated it would cost me around 60ish dollars to build a decent jump (about 4ft high 4ft wide and 10 ft long) using wood. Does that seem like a reasonable price? 
I think it would be the best option as it seems long lasting ,the least expensive and pretty easy to work with, plus i do have experience with wood from workshop class. The only other material i can think used to build jumps is metal and that just doesn't seem to be a good idea because i have absolutely no knowledge of welding or access to welding equipment.
Equipment like all sorts of drills and saws isn't a problem because my workshop teacher is fine with me using the schools various equipment.
The only thing im worried about is that if i bailed on the landing wouldn't my bike put a hole in the wood?
If you know of any other materials i could use to build these jumps or any other ideas do let me know
thnx


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

a quick Google search revealed this in Dubai:










__
https://flic.kr/p/536375766

Learn how to drop in on that roll-in and jump the box jump in the middle. Then ask Dad to let you build a replica in the back yard.

rampplans.org










*Box Jump Dimensions for bikes *
https://rampplans.org/forums/?board=news;action=display;num=1140643131

*wood transitions *
https://www.ridemonkey.com/forums/showthread.php?t=190499

how to build a launch ramp video (there are a lot of lame vids out there, but this one is pretty decent):





*THRASHER - 80's ramp plans -- (jpg intensive)* 
https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=485306


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

cmc thanks for the info but that skate park (wonderland theme park) was shut down about 2 years ago, we have rage skatepark now which is 45 mins to about and hour away so thats usally not an easy place to go. Though i am most probably going there for the first time this weekend!
The ramp plans you showed me were awesome the video and the ridemonkey link was especially helpful thnx a lot for those links i think Im going to make a kicker thats about 3 ft long, 4 ft tall 6 ft radius and 4 ft wide and for the landing im thinking about 6 ft long (long enough? im on 26 inch wheels right now) 6 feet wide and 4 ft tall im just not sure if i should make it flat or curved? i was thinking a 20 ft radius would be nice for the landing if i made it curved.
I want a ramp thats going to boot me higher rather than further so do you think any of those specs like the radius need to be changed?
thnx


----------



## hazdxb (Oct 11, 2008)

btw cmc your dirt jump post in the trailbuilding section was great help as well!
thnx for your help


----------

